# Träningpartner für Harburger Berge gesucht



## edvars (5. Mai 2003)

Ich suche träningspartner für hobbyclasse CC rennen oder marathons, 
die lust hat mit mir zu tränieren ein oder zwei mahl die woche, nach der arbeit um ca 18:uhr oder so?. 
Ich fähre selber immer im Harburger Berge, wie alle andere . Die form ist noch ein bisschen slap, soll toppen in August.

Morten.


----------



## sunchild (5. Mai 2003)

da bin ich gerne dabei, kondition kann man nie genug haben 
und mit mehr leuten bringt das dann auch noch viel mehr laune.
bei mir sieht es leider ab donnerstag für 1 1/2 wochen schlecht auss, da ich da immer bis 20 o. 22 uhr arbeiten muss. 
bestimmt ist da wieder das genialste wetter zum biken, aber irgendwo her braucht man ja auch geld für neue teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AWMole (5. Mai 2003)

Hi,
ich würde mich auch mal mit einklinken,wenn ich das Arbeitsmassig schaffe...

Ich werde  den Thread hier beobachten und mich dann einklinken, oder schickst ne PM wenns losgeht !


----------



## edvars (6. Mai 2003)

OK, hört sich rigtig gut an!, Ich bin ab morgen bis montag naechste woche in Dänemark, aber vieleicht konte wir ein tour machen Dienstag naechste woche oder so??

Sonst ist hier meine handynummer wen ihr lust haben auf ein spontanfährt!!

01796678549

Morten.


----------



## edvars (6. Mai 2003)

Aber eigenlich solte man vieleicht auf längere sicht, ein oder zwie feste Wochentage gemeinsam einplanen, spontanbiken am wochenende ist schön aber fürt oft nicht zu einen steigerung der Kondition??? oder was meint ihr??

Morten.


----------



## AWMole (6. Mai 2003)

Joooo,
ich bin für Alles offen, aber regelmässig wird schwer, wenn man als regelmässig 2mal die Woche bezeichnet und am Wochendende sooft man lustig ist, geht das bei mir Locker aber na bestimmten Tage ist bei meiner Arbeit nicht drin...

Melde Dich next Week wenn du wieder da bist !!!




PM mit Handynummer ist unterwegs !!!!


----------



## Julianernst (6. Mai 2003)

Ich würde mich gerne mal mit Dir Treffen.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Mai 2003)

Hallo!
Wenns echtes Renntraining werden soll bin ich dabei!
Gruß
Robert


----------



## edvars (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo an alle,

wie siehts aus mit morgen, Dienstag 13.05.03, wir können uns am kantner hütte treffen am 18:00 uhr +- 10min, und fahren ca 1 1/2 stunde??. 

So wenn ihr lust hat zu mitfahren bin ich morgen da.

Morten.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo!
Bei mir siehts derzeit schlecht aus, kann sich morgen aber noch bessern.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Julianernst (12. Mai 2003)

Ich  habe Spätschicht bis 23:00 Uhr.


Melde Dich bitte noch mal.

Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. Mai 2003)

Was ist mit Mittwoch ab 17 Uhr?


----------



## AWMole (13. Mai 2003)

Wie lange haste denn Spätschicht ????


----------



## Buddy (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

sobald ich meine neue Gabel habe, bin ich auch dabei. Mit der Judy TT ist es leider ein einziges Durchgeschüttle auf den Wurzeltrails...

Konditionsmäßig bin ich auch recht weit unten einzustufen, aber das kann ja noch werden 

Ich könnte in der Woche so ab 16.15, da müsste ich mein Bike denn aber auch schon mit zur Arbeit nehmen... Sonst am WE.

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## AWMole (13. Mai 2003)

Super da ist einer auf dem selben Konditionslevel wie ich, aber die Kondition kann man ja verbessern, oder ????

Hauptsache das Biken macht Bock !

Ich dachte du hättest schon ne neue Gabel, oder haste schon bestellt und wartest nur noch ? Oder anders gefragt, wann kriegste die neue Gabel ?
Mir würde auch so nach 16:00 passen am besten so 17:00, ich müsste mein Bike auch mit zur Arbeit nehmen,aalso müste ich den Tag voher schon Bescheid wissen.


----------



## edvars (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf jeden fall heute am kantner hütte 18:00
uhr.

Morten.


----------



## AWMole (13. Mai 2003)

Sorry heute schaff ich leider nicht, muss arbeiten wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus oder morgen geht auch !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AWMole _
> *Ich dachte du hättest schon ne neue Gabel, oder haste schon bestellt und wartest nur noch ? Oder anders gefragt, wann kriegste die neue Gabel ?
> *



Hab mich gerade für die Marzocchi MX Comp 03 105mm entschieden. Wollte sie bei cycles4u.de bestellen, aber die haben sie nicht vorrätig, Lieferzeit mind. 2 Wochen...
Nu bin ich auf der Suche nach einem anderen günstigen Shop....

Bei einem Händler in HH kostet sie leider mind. 199 EUR, also 40 EUR mehr als im INet 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## AWMole (13. Mai 2003)

Guck ma unter der URL: http://www.hibike.de/index.php 

da guckste dann unter Online Katalog/ Federgabeln/ dann weiter unten (kost 169,- )


----------



## Buddy (13. Mai 2003)

Danke, aber auch hier das gleiche...mind. 2 Wochen... Die scheint nirgends auf Lager zu sein 

Hab jetzt sogar schon bei meinem Hänler in HH angerufen, der meinte ihm wurde sie zum Ende dieser Woche zugesagt... Kann ich mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen.

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Buddy (14. Mai 2003)

So, habe sie gerade für 165 EUR bei bike-components.de bestellt. Habe vorher nochma angerufen und mir wurde bestätigt, dass sie auf Lager ist und in ein paar Tagen bei mir ist (habe per Nachnahme bestellt).

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Hanswurschtl (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Werde wahrscheinlich Freitag spontan´ne Runde durch die Harburger Berge drehen. 
Wäre allerdings schon um 14 / 15 Uhr Unterwegs (Start Kärntner Hütte).

Wie sieht´s aus?


----------



## AWMole (15. Mai 2003)

@Buddy 
Supi...
freut mich dann können wir next Week ne Runde machen oder wie ??


----------



## Buddy (15. Mai 2003)

@AWMole: Jepp, schaut ganz so aus. Habe heute schon ne Mail bekommen, dass die Gabel bereits auf dem Postwege ist. Sollte also morgen oder eher Samstag da sein. Wenn ich den Einbau denn noch hinbekomme, steht einer Tour in den HaBe nix mehr entgegen 

@Hanswurschtl: Sry, möchte erst die neue Gabel haben, und so früh könnte ich wohl eh net...

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## norinofu (16. Mai 2003)

Tach zusammen,
jetzt will ich mich auch mal einklinken. Ich drehe auch so ca. 2 mal die Woche meine Runden (meißt 25-35km - um die 2 Std)
Normalerweise starte ich vom Falkenbergweg aus (Parkplatz kurz hinter der Schule links oder oben von der Busendhaltestelle aus)
Morgen, Samstag wäre doch ein netter Tag für einen sportlichen Ausritt  
Ich werde so etwa 11.00h dort starten.
Ich suche die totale Einsamkeit - wer kommt alles mit  

Kärtner Hütte finde ich als Startplatz nicht so nett, weil man da erst mal lange auf Forstwegen fährt - das mag ich nicht so....

Ralf


----------



## AWMole (16. Mai 2003)

@Buddy
das mit der Tour geht in Ordnung aber erst next Week, ich muss nur voher Bescheid wissen dann bring ich mein Bike und Klamotten mit zur Arbeit...

@Norinofu


----------



## AWMole (16. Mai 2003)

@Buddy
das mit der Tour geht in Ordnung aber erst next Week, ich muss nur voher Bescheid wissen dann bring ich mein Bike und Klamotten mit zur Arbeit...

@Norinofu
ich mach gerne bei einer von den Touren mit nu dieses Wochenende wird nix, ist alles verplant !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (16. Mai 2003)

Termine in der Woche gehen relativ sontan. Am WE hängt es etwas vom Weter ab: Bei ordentlich Wind fahre ich lieber Surfen an die See...

Ich habe den Weg für den Startplatz geändert - war wohl ein freudscher bei mir - am Tempelberg geht es aber auch vorbei...


----------



## edvars (19. Mai 2003)

Hi, an alle!

ich werde heute am ca 18:00 fahren, start käntner hütte, Harburg. ich habe gestern Volkspark aussprobiert, kan mann in notfall nutzen für cc träning(viele füssgänger+hunde am wochenende), wohne jetzt auch in Eimsbüttel, und fahre dafür volkspark ein par mahl die woche mit tempo.



[email protected]

Morten.


----------



## norinofu (22. Mai 2003)

Moin zusammen,
neuer Terminversuch: Heute ist ein guter Tag zum Biken 

Schafft es jemand so gegen 17.00 bis 18.00h zum Falkenbergsweg für einen 20km-Trail?!!!!
 

Ralf


----------



## Buddy (22. Mai 2003)

Nope, ich kann net, denn ---> *klick*


----------



## AWMole (22. Mai 2003)

Ich würde ja gern aber heute ist *MatrixReloadederstesmalBesucherTime *
und nächste Woche Dienstag dann zum 2. mal mit Rabbit !!!!!


----------



## edvars (22. Mai 2003)

Sorry Norinofu

Ich schaffe es nicht Falkenberg heute, aber um ca 19 uhr konte ich am Altona Stadtpark sein, wenn das interesse haben, ich meine wir wohnen beide in der nähe von dort.


----------



## edvars (22. Mai 2003)

Jetzt soll das problem, wegen mein nationalitet und
mein schlechtes Deutsch in dieser forum gelöst werden, und ausser dem lieben wir Dänen unsere fahne uberall zu zeigen. 

"fürchtbar" ist es als kleiner Land übersehen zu werden


----------



## Rabbit (22. Mai 2003)

Moin Morten,

super Avatar/Benutzerbild 

Ich bin heute ebenfalls wie auch Buddy HIER


----------



## norinofu (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AWMole _
> *Ich würde ja gern aber heute ist *MatrixReloadederstesmalBesucherTime *
> und nächste Woche Dienstag dann zum 2. mal mit Rabbit !!!!! *



Tach,
viel Spass im Kino  

Für Dienstag muss ich noch kurzfristig sehen ob es mit dem Job passt - bin nächste Woche allein im Büro  

edvars: Das Revier kenne ich gar nicht. Ich hatte mich jetzt mental schon auf HaBe eingeschossen.

Alle: Wie siehts am WE aus? Bock auf dicke Oberschenkel??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (23. Mai 2003)

Altona Stadtpark, ist nicht besonderes für's MTB, aber ganz flach ist die auch nicht, und ein par abfahrten gibts auch. Das vorteil ist, das ich habe ein Revier direkt vor der tür, so zu sagen. Mit der Wochenende sieht es für mich so aus. ich werden Sontag Trenga Cup fahren, und Samtag werde ich ein kleine test runde auf dem Gelände fahren, wo die
Trenga Cup stadtfinde.

Morten.

PS. färt noch jemanden Trenga cup am Sontag D.25.05.03 ?


----------



## Catsoft (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo Morten!
War ein nettes Training am Mittwoch. Viel Glück am So. ich kann leider nicht -> Der Grund 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## edvars (23. Mai 2003)

Fand ich auch!, und viel spass in Italien.


----------



## norinofu (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo Morten,

was bitte ist der Trenga Cup? Sorry, ich bin in der Wettkampfszene nicht drin - aber kann ja noch werden.
Das einzige Rennen, das ich mit gönne, ist die HEW Cyclassics: wegen der tollen Stimmung  

Letztes WE wollte ich noch eine schnelle Runde durch die Haake dranhängen (wird ja sooooo viel von geredet) und habe mich dabei glatt verfahren. 
Ist morgen nachmittag jemand dort unterwegs, wo ich mich mal dranhängen kann? Dann muß ich keine Karte mitnehmen  

Ralf
(für Kurzentschlossene: 0171/9 64 50 65)


----------



## Rabbit (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *Hallo Morten,
> 
> was bitte ist der Trenga Cup?*


guckst Du HIER !!!


----------



## norinofu (25. Mai 2003)

Das war doch mal eine schöne Runde, um sich zu "beschnuppern"  

Man glaubt ja manchmal gar nicht, wo sich die MTBler überall versteckt haben - Morten wohnt eben um die Ecke bei mir. Gute Voraussetzung, um mal wieder zusammen den Wald gelegentlich wieder zusammen unter die Stollen zu nehmen  

Hier nun ein spezial Service für Morten (nächstes Mal geben wir dann richtig Gas  )






Viel Erfolg morgen bei dem Rennen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es, und schau mal vorbei!

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (25. Mai 2003)

Hi Norinofu

Nicht schlecht mit die höhenprofil, habe die karte länge studiert   

Die Trenga Cup heute war super, die renstrecke hat super viel spass gamacht zum fahren,  ein renstrecke von 5 KM, an der Hake.  drei fiese steigerungen
war auch dabei, wo ich mit grosse mühe meine 93 kg übertrug. Ein par typpen hat nicht rigtig verstanden was ein hoppyrennen ist, und solte veileicht lieber ein Licens holen, aber sonst war die stimmung an der piste top

und danach


----------



## Sanz (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo Ihr,
bin seit gestern erst Mitglied bei IBC und wollte mich mal zu Wort melden. Hätte große Lust mich bei Eurem Treffen mit einzuklinken.
Trefft Ihr Euch diese Woche noch? Ich hätte in der Woche ab 18 Uhr Treffpunkt Harburg Zeit.


----------



## Marvin (26. Mai 2003)

Hi edvars,

hattest du am Sonntag zufällig ein graues Trikot an?   

Gruß

Marvin


----------



## edvars (26. Mai 2003)

Ich werde morgen ein tur im Harburg fahren, wir können uns am 18 uhr am Käntner hütte treffen.

Morten.


----------



## edvars (26. Mai 2003)

Ja graues trikot hatte ich Sontag an,  und ein tatoo am bein,,,haben wir vieleicht mit hinandern gesprochen??

Morten.


----------



## Marvin (26. Mai 2003)

Hi Morten,

gesprochen eher nicht. Ich konnte nicht mehr sprechen  
Wir haben uns ein hartes Duell geliefert. Mal war ich (schwarzes Trikot mit blauer Rückentasche) vor dir und mal warst du vor mir. Aber wie ich an der Ergebnisliste gesehen habe, hattest du am Ende die Nase vorn.  
Glückwunsch!
Wenn ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe, bin ich bei euren Touren durch die Harburger Berge auch dabei!

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## edvars (26. Mai 2003)

Danke, ja wir solten ein par runden zusammen drehen im Harburg, ich bin immer dabei


----------



## Mira (26. Mai 2003)

Bin morgen ab 16 Uhr in den HaBe unterwegs, vielleicht schau ich mal um 18Uhr vorbei (wenn ich noch fit genug bin )!


----------



## edvars (26. Mai 2003)

Ich werde auf jedenfall morgen am 18 uhr am kantner hütte sein, ich werde warten ca zehn minuten auf euch,  sonst werde ich aleine fahren


----------



## norinofu (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo Morten,
wie gestern verabredet, können wir morgen (Mittwoch) schon mal wieder eine Runde drehen.
Transport wie beim letzten Mal.
Wir können dann mal meine Hausstrecke fahren ab Falkenbergsweg: 3 Stunden mit max. 1km Schotter 

An alle anderen - catsoft, marvin, mira, und wer sonst noch Lust hat - Gerne Auch!!!!! 

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (27. Mai 2003)

Alles klar,
ich bin heute um 18,00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte / B73.
Gruß
Andre


----------



## Buddy (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *Hallo Morten,
> wie gestern verabredet, können wir morgen (Mittwoch) schon mal wieder eine Runde drehen.
> Transport wie beim letzten Mal.
> ...



Wann und wo solls morgen losgehen und welcher "Schweregrad" ist angesagt... ?

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Rabbit (27. Mai 2003)

So Freunde!

Ich schlage vor ihr eröffnet dann für die am Mittwochabend stattfindende Tour ein neues Thema, dieses wird doch langsam unübersichtlich.

Und damit jeder weiß *WANN* und *WO* es losgehen soll versuch doch einfach ein wenig Struktur reinzubringen, etwa so wie HIER 
(Ihr dürft gerne Copy&Paste nutzen!)

Viel Spaß heute Abend, während Ihr euch in den Bergen quält schauen "wir" uns gerade Matrix - Reloaded im Kino an 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Rabbit (27. Mai 2003)

Ach so, noch was!

Auch die Funktion Last-Minute-Biking solltet ihr mal ausprobieren, ist eine feine Sache, jeder interessierte kann seine Teilnahme dort ankündigen und so weiß der "Tourveranstalter", auf wen er gegebenenfalls noch warten muß 

Bis denn,
Harry


----------



## Badehose (27. Mai 2003)

... entweder pünktlich vor Ort oder gar nicht.

Vielleicht bis gleich.


----------



## edvars (27. Mai 2003)

Ja punktlich +- 10 min


----------

